# MV Southsea



## Stevo (Aug 21, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can find a picture of former Isle of Wight ferry 'MV Southsea' participating in the actual review procession of the Coronation Fleet 1953. 

The Southsea and her sister Brading were at the tail end of the procession carrying Admiralty dignataries so the likelihood of there being pictures is remote however if anyone knows anything.....


Regards

Steve W


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Steve,
Here 're both, I hope I've posted the one you wanted, 'cause there is also an older version of the Southsea:
Southsea 1948

Old and new:

Brading 1948


----------



## moaf (Jun 16, 2005)

The 'old and new' photo shows one of the new cats which took the place of Southsea and is now under arrest by the MCA. The Southsea nearly lived as long as her replacements!


----------



## Stevo (Aug 21, 2005)

*Thank you*

Hi

Many thanks for your replies regarding MV Southsea, the pictures that I seek have to be of the Ship at the Coronation Review of 1953 whilst she was following the procession. It is unlikely that any exisit but if you hear of anything please let me know. 

Take care

stevo


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

What is the latest news on the I of W cats,2 running, 2tied up?


----------



## Paul UK (Jun 13, 2005)

I belive they got their tickets back yesterday but rumours are both of the ladies are coming to the end of the road as the other cats are taking over.

Paul


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

A statement from the MCA late last week:

"As of 18.00 hrs today (Friday 19th August 2005), the Maritime & Coastguard Agency (MCA) working closely with Wightlink, has received satisfactory do***entary evidence from the company that has addressed the MCA's principal concerns regarding the operation of their fast ferries.

A joint decision has been made therefore between Wightlink and the MCA that 'Fast Cat Ryde' and `Fast Cat Shanklin' may resume normal service.

Short term interim certification has been issued to the company and the situation will be monitored closely before a decision is reached regarding full term certification." 

Bruce C.


----------



## Paul UK (Jun 13, 2005)

Sorry my mistake I thought it was the Pamala and Patricia that were in trouble.

Paul


----------



## moaf (Jun 16, 2005)

The pamela and Patricia are still under arrest, having no safety certificate. The company got round the detention of the newer cats by shifting their name onto the car ferries' safety certificate. The old cats need a few mods before they can re-enter service, if they ever do! The problem is, the new cats find it difficult to sit alongside Ryde pier in rough weather, hence the reason they kept the old ones. They are beamier and ride the swell better alongside.


----------



## Paul UK (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks for that I thought I was going mad or just seeing things.

Paul R


----------

